# Suche Froggy - Tausch gegen Spicy, X-Control, Nicolai Helius FR, Bar



## mtpal (9. April 2011)

Hallo werte Franzbikeliebhaber,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Lapierre Froggy Rahmen o. Komplettbike. 
Größe M oder L. Farbe weiß oder grün. Eher Richtung 318 als 918-Vitrinen-Preisliga. Wobei das beim Rahmen ja egal wäre.

Ein Tausch gegen ein Lapierre Spicy, Lapierre X-Control oder Nicolai Helius FR jeweils als Rahmen oder Komplettbike ist möglich. Natürlich auch Bezahlung.
Würde mich über Angebote freuen.

Merci & Gruß,
mtpal


----------



## Streckenchef (15. April 2011)

Ich könnte dir evlt nen 318er von 2010 anbieten. Allerdings nur käuflihc, dafür neu...
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtpal (15. April 2011)

O





Streckenchef schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir evlt nen 318er von 2010 anbieten. Allerdings nur käuflihc, dafür neu...
> grüße


Bin fündig geworden.
Kann geschlossen werden.


----------

